# Office 365 >  >  Pivot with label filter "Greater than" zero and Value filter "Top 10" not working!

## Cilka Rivas

Hello All,
I have created a Pivot table to facilitate the view of a P&L , for this I placed some Slicers on top where a user can select: 
1.- Regions (Western Europe, Eastern Europe, etc...) 
2.- Divisions ( Pharma, Consumer, Automotive, etc...). 
in this Pivot I want them to see ONLY the top 5 customers more profitable by country (based on the selection they chose on the slicers), also I want to avoid showing Profit equal Zero... for this I click in Select field and had configure:
1.- label filter "Greater than" zero
2.- Value filter "Top 10" Top 5 more profitable.     
But it is not working, Still is showing Profit equal to zero... and sometimes is showing more than the top 5.....
I activated in Pivot table Options on Total & Filters the flag in Allow multiple filters per field
Please help...   :Smilie: 
Thanks!

----------

